# MUFE face and body shade #26



## kyd33 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi

  	Has anyone tried the Makeup Forever Face and Body Foundation in shade 26 and if so, what shade range  are you in MAC.  I've seen a lot of people have tried the number 18 shade but not 26.  

  	thanks


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 15, 2012)

BUMP!

	I wanna know too!


----------



## califabulous (Feb 27, 2012)

dang it!  I thought I was about to get some good information!  I guess not many are 26...I think it was too light for me if I remember correctly.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL! I know right?!

  	So you say it was too light... Guess I'll stick to no. 12.

  	I wish there were a boutique nearby so I could at least swatch 12, 26 and 44 for comparison.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL  yea i wish there were a boutique that sold ALL the mufe products...I'm sure I will find my way into a Sephora sometime this weekend.  If I do I will check out shade 26 for sure and give you an update.  12 is my best bet.  It looks pretty good to me...still, I know there could be a better match.  never satisfied....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 2, 2012)

califabulous said:


> LOL  yea i wish there were a boutique that sold ALL the mufe products...I'm sure I will find my way into a Sephora sometime this weekend.  If I do I will check out shade 26 for sure and give you an update.  12 is my best bet.  It looks pretty good to me...still, I know there could be a better match.  never satisfied....



 	I would really appreciate that. Thank you and I know exactly what you mean, lol!


----------



## califabulous (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea so my sephora no longer carries shade #26.... Hmmmm. Great. I didn't look on the mufe website to see of it is still there. I'll check the SF store next time I go there.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 5, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Yea so my sephora no longer carries shade #26.... Hmmmm. Great. I didn't look on the mufe website to see of it is still there. I'll check the SF store next time I go there.



 	Awww, that sucks! Thanks, still


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, I only have #46.  I'm NW45/47 for reference.  Good luck, though


----------



## califabulous (Mar 18, 2012)

Curiosity got the best of me and I ordered samples including F&B#26 from the MUFE boutique in Los Angeles.  They charge for shipping only.  I'll let you know what I find out!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 19, 2012)

califabulous said:


> Curiosity got the best of me and I ordered samples including F&B#26 from the MUFE boutique in Los Angeles.  They charge for shipping only.  I'll let you know what I find out!


 You are a doll


----------



## califabulous (Mar 24, 2012)

I received my samples from the MUFE boutique....so F&B shade 26....I think it is a little flat for my coloring.  The tone is not off by much...meaning it blends well but I think it is too light in color.  If I wore it and put the rest of 'my face' on it wouldn't be obvious that it was off but I would know there could be a better match.  If i had to choose, I would prefer to wear 12 and color correct down rather than up with this lighter shade.  My foundation shades are not consistent within brands nor across brands so I don't know how much help this will be!  I wear 70 in mat velvet+, 214 in duo mat, 173 in HD if that helps (175 is not bad just a little more red. 177 is similar in tone to 173 but darker than I need). I will say this, I tried 170 in HD and it had the same flatness that F&B 26 gave me...so maybe 170's wear 26? ???? also, F&B 18 is too yellow (I think) but I notice those who wear 173 wear 18! I don't get it.  I guess it depends on how you apply and what tools, if any, are used but...... I think (hope) that whichever foundation color I wear should pretty much blend no matter the method.  So basically, I can wear the wrong colors as long as my method of application suits the blending...?? yea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HTH!! lol


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2012)

^^So...what are your actual undertones? All the shades you've mentioned have similar depth of color but different undertones, so that's why they all look different and not quite right on you. I wear #18 and would wear HD #173 because I have olive undertones. I tried the 173 sample and it was spot on but I just haven't gone back to purchase yet. In MAC foundations I wear C7, though since the winter I have gotten lighter so I need a C6 right now.

  	#26 is Dark Beige, so if you have any gold in your skin it's going to look flat. Which is probably why you like #12 more since it is Caramel (but not olive)...


----------



## califabulous (Mar 27, 2012)

elektra513 said:


> ^^So...what are your actual undertones? All the shades you've mentioned have similar depth of color but different undertones, so that's why they all look different and not quite right on you. I wear #18 and would wear HD #173 because I have olive undertones. I tried the 173 sample and it was spot on but I just haven't gone back to purchase yet. In MAC foundations I wear C7, though since the winter I have gotten lighter so I need a C6 right now.
> 
> #26 is Dark Beige, so if you have any gold in your skin it's going to look flat. Which is probably why you like #12 more since it is Caramel (but not olive)...


	This might as well be in German! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok...so from what I understand about my undertones I am more olive or dark peach than yellow/golden.  I am considered warm but sometimes it seems like I can wear neutral colors. . so I really have no idea which foundation colors work.  I think that mac c8, Nars macao, mac matchmaster 7.5, and MUFE mat +velvet 70 are the "best" matches with the mufe and c8 being the closest.  HD 173 is close too. 175 too red 177 appears to brown. I've worn it with msf med deep over it and it's good enough....?  part of the problem is the dual tones on my face. center lighter than perimeter.  It also doesn't help that my neck and chest are completely olive toned and lighter than my face.  so whenever I choose a foundation it always looks too deep in comparison.  I was looking for a color that matched in undertones and matches my neck.  Nars tahoe seems to fit the bill but I just can't seem to purchase a foundation that is too light. It blends in and if I wear msf med deep over it, it looks good- i like it.  But I won't buy it because I feel like there has to be a color out there for me and other ppl that wear tahoe seem much lighter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would love to hear your understanding regarding undertones and what to look for. thx...


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 30, 2012)

califabulous said:


> This might as well be in German!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Seems like you do have a good understanding. From what you've said here, you sound like me when I have a tan. Medium-dark to dark tan with gold/olive undertones = C8.  I do personally consider myself warm too, but for foundation shade-choosing purposes I stay as neutral as possible (I can always set with a gold/yellow-toned powder if needed, ykwim?). I don't need to add warmth to my skin in the foundation--once it's on me, my skin (and the rest of my makeup) will do the rest.

  	If I am very active outside in the summer time I wear C8 studio fix, and Macao was only good for me then, now it's worthless because I am literally two shades lighter, but Tahoe does not have the olive undertones and looks ashy and the wrong kind of yellow. Mixed together they are okay, but I'm not paying $80 for my true shade. (Side note: I actually emailed Nars and complained that there are some med/dark girls with olive undertones who were ignored in that line. I feel extra special that he thought of us for the Tinted Moisturizer, like maybe I had something to do with that. Tee hee.) MUFE HD173 has the right undertones for you but would be too light, so that's out. See, the problem with caramel-ish foundations (such as MAC NC45/MUFE 70) that are the right depth of color is that they do not have the olive undertone that you and I have, so they look off when compared to the neck and chest. So welcome to the "straight C, not NC" club, it is not easy being green, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ultimately you will have to decide how you want to handle the face/neck/chest thing. I personally decided (after tons of samples and taking pics in natural and artificial lighting with each) that I'd rather match face closer to neck/chest, but it needs to not be noticable at all (enter Bobbi Brown Illuminating bronzer to solve that). That said, the undertone must be right or else.

  	Funny you mention MSF Naturals, I have Med/Dark and Med/Deep and both are orange on me. No good. They are "MAC neutral" which means they aren't "cool" enough for my skin tone. Remember the C's are on the farthest/coolest end of the spectrum --NCs are either peach on me or the wrong kind of yellow so I don't do them. At all. So at MAC, it's either Studio Fix or F&B for me...sigh. C4s and lighter can translate into the NC foundations usually but C6 and darker, it is hit-or-miss.

  	I am *always* looking for companies that make bases that match me lol, so here are my thoughts for you...

  	If you really want to stick with MUFE, you're gonna have to mix. MUA for Zoe Saldana mixes F&B 18 and 34, so maybe you could mix 18 and 12? Not sure about the HDs though, since I know that 173 works for me I didn't look at the other shades...

  	In all honestly, check out Prescriptives Virtual Skin or Virtual Matte foundations in the Antelope shade. I think you will like it. It has a touch of olive in a golden color of around C8/Macao. It is much too dark for me though now because I don't get nearly as much sun as I used to get (sucks b/c I stockedpiled it when they were going out of business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  Also seriously consider Becca cosmetics. I wear and LOVE their TM in Tobacco and stick foundation in Syrup. The BEST match for me. Ever. Another brand to try is Illamasqua in shade 320, either Rich Liquid or the Light foundation. I have been debating on trying it, not sure if I will get 240 or 320, or both...so I haven't pulled the trigger on an order yet. Maybe check out CoverFX too--look at the M shades. Oh, and I almost forgot about Lancome. Suede (N) shades are a good starting point. Their Ws are too red for me, but you might want to take a look anyway since you are darker than I am. And *maybe* try Clinique, they have N and W shades too. When I quit using Cover Girl (lol) I wore their Superbalanced in high school and it worked well (was in the 15-17 shade range).

  	Wow...um, I had a lot to say didn't I? Sheesh. Really hoping this helped some.


----------



## califabulous (Mar 31, 2012)

wowza!  thank you seriously.  I am sooo confused so this helped LOTS.  I don't truly understand the C thing....neutral vs nc...uuuggghhh.  but I am going to heed your advice here...it makes total sense and this is why I am not finding a great match.  I think I tried to cling to MUFE shades because it was the first foundation that seemed to match my undertones.  I don't have to stick with them and surely do not want to mix...but I will if I can't get it together!  I am going to look into the options you've mentioned.  I really hope I can find something pretty great.  I am not looking forward to figuring this out on my own as the sales folk simply always get it wrong....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my entire make up journey was to find a few fabulous colors that worked for me.  too bad i didn't know what my undertone was!  now Ihave a drawer filled with make up items (yes I love them all) but I really don't know how to use them to best compliment.  I'm sure I am now overthinking it all and making it way to serious but I can't help it!  so for sure any tips you have...inbox me or respond to my comments.  that would be fab!  I'd love to hear about your favorite items for your tone. blogpost????!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously thanks!


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm glad my rambling helps! The C vs NC thing is confusing but this is how I see it (based off this info here):
  	C: Golden/Olive aka true cool Gold aka sallow Golden Tan
  	NC: Golden-beige aka Caramel skin aka Yellow Brown


  	There are some people who really can jump between NCs and Cs or okay that it doesn't match perfectly, but as far as I'm concerned, I literally sit in a window and apply my foundation everyday so I know 100% when a foundation doesn't match me. And I will take a pic with a flash too. I just cannot sit with wrong color on my face. A few years ago, I let a MAC mua match me to NW43 in SFF and one day I looked in a mirror outside on a sunny day and my face was so pink! And I'd been wearing that foundation everywhere; I was so hurt. I vowed never again, lol. So that's what motivated me to do the info digging. Yeah I am obsessed (skin care and foundation). But it has paid off because I always get compliments on my skin when before I never got any.

  	Anyways...as far as color selection goes, I can totally relate about having a bunch of products but not paying attention to undertones until later. MUAs can be helpful but you really have to know what you are looking for and be specific in order them to be a good resource. I personally never am the person to say, "what do you think I should try?". I know what it's like to look in the mirror and cry afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot messity.

  	I do have a blog here. It's not updated, though. I tend to slack on that front lol. Maybe you will find it helpful, but here are the books that I refer too often.
  	*Make-up Masterclass (Jemma Kidd) - Breaks down color choices and look ideas by skin tone
  	*Makeup Makeovers (Robert Jones) - Gorgeous "glamorous girl next door" looks using neutrals

  	I also regularly google makeup tips for people with olive or indian skin. Here are some links I actually saved to my OneNote (I refer to the Frida Pinto one often)
http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/02/your-best-makeup-colors-freida-pinto/
http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2008/12/makeup-for-olive-tone-skin/
http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2009/08/from-the-vault-foundation-101-2/
http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/01/your-best-makeup-colors-kerry-washington/
http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/01/your-best-makeup-colors-queen-latifah/

  	If you compare Frida, Kerry, and Latifah's skin tones, you can tell the differences a bit and it can give you a better idea of whether you should lean more warm or more cool. I prefer Frida's as a guide because it's more neutral and more fool-proof.

  	Oh, I forgot--you asked about my favorites. I have a LOT (in the past my goal was to have 2 separate but complete MAC and Nars stashes LOL!)  but here are some off the dome:
  	Eyeshadows:
  	Lid Colors: Bronzes (like MAC Romp [RIP]), olive greens, purples (MAC Sketch, Nars Nouveau Monde), warm browns (Saddle, Soft Brown), teals/aquas
  	Highlights: Creme de Miel, Chamomile (so pale yellows and soft golds...I used to love Shoom but since I found CdM, it's been retired)

  	Blush: Peachy-pinks and corals (Nars Amour, Gilda, Torrid, Lovejoy, Dolce Vita; MAC Pinch Me, Melba, Gingerly, Coppertone)

  	Lipsticks: Roses, peachy bronzes, pinky-plums. If I do a bright pink it's dark...so Nars Beautiful Liar, Pigalle, Falbala (the lipstick version of Nars Lovejoy blush), Transeurope Express, Fire Down Below, Mindgame, Funny Face; MAC Creme in Your Coffee, Fast Play, Retro, Plumful, Girl About Town

  	Glosses: Nars Risky Business, Stolen Kisses, Sandpiper, Dolce Vita; MAC Pinkarat, StarNova

  	I think I should stop here lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know if you have any other questions, I'll share if I can


----------



## califabulous (Apr 3, 2012)

elektra513 said:


> I'm glad my rambling helps! The C vs NC thing is confusing but this is how I see it (based off this info here):
> C: Golden/Olive aka true cool Gold aka sallow Golden Tan
> NC: Golden-beige aka Caramel skin aka Yellow Brown
> 
> ...


  	Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this info.  I will look at those links posted.  I love style and beauty doctor and actually contacted her for color matching advice! she is totally cool!  this is a great list of faves.  My gosh if you ever have any other color combos or faves to share please do ANYTIME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am about to get busy with some research. 


  	Lets see....i have nars blushes in taj mahal (it's nice but its not my fave), exhibit A, gina and deep throat (I am still determining if this color is flattering or too light???)  I was thinking about getting luster or torrid instead but we'll see.

  	in mac i have dollymix, sweet as cocoa, dirty plum, gentle, pinch me, fleur power, ccb virgin isle, blunt(whats up with this contour business)

  	nars lip formula does not work with my lips (bummer)

  	and as far as mac lippies go...omg it is sooooo daunting looking for the right colors!  so far i have russian red, shy girl, blankety (should have gotten honeylove instead), up the amp, impassioned, cherish.  i think i may add hot gossip to the list....working on finding the perfect pink and the perfect peach but I want to get them in chanel rouge allure....i don't have any chanel as I am not rich 

  	I have cargo bronzer in dark  and a bunch of cheek highlighters.. I think I'll save the eyeshadows for another post....it's getting kind of word heavy over here!

  	Yea i am totally questioning every single product that I have but I need to remember that make up is fun and its about what works for me....I try not to take it toooooo seriously but hey the foundation (yes a pun) is what sets the tone (yes another pun) for the rest of the look!  lol i think i am sooo funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks again!


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 3, 2012)

YW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I feel the same way about taj mahal. I think most WOC who love it are more yellow-brown, so the orange really warms their skin. For me it needs to be more coral like Nars Gilda. Or even Nars Taos. I like Torrid; I wouldn't get Deep Throat personally, but compare it with Torrid and you'll see why. I do like MAC Peaches but I almost always wear it lightly on top of bronzer. My skin can change easily based on if I do pinks or corals/peaches so I have to be mindful. Sometimes peaches on tan/olive-y skin can make the sallow-ish-ness (lol!) worse.

  	Sorry you can't do Nars lippies, because Casablanca is amazing. Maybe you could find something similar in the other brands. Definitely look into Freckletone for a good neutral lippie. Some colors are too bright for me, so even though I like them, I have to figure out how to "tweak" them. Good luck on your research let us know what ends up working out


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 4, 2012)

This is a wealth of information!!! Beneficial even to me!

	If only there were a foundation with a deep yellow/slightly olive cast, it would be PERFECT!


----------



## elektra513 (Apr 5, 2012)

reesesilverstar said:


> If only there were a foundation with a deep yellow/slightly olive cast, it would be PERFECT!


 
	Nars Sheer Glow in Macao is exactly that. I do think it's weird that MUFE doesn't do an HD olive shade darker than 173...


----------



## Onicaa (Jul 17, 2012)

@elektra513 @califabulous
  	This post helped me know that I'm not crazy! MAC always puts me in NC50, but as we all know, MAC foundation colors aren't consistant. I found that the Select NC50 is the closest to my skin.  Becca's TM in Tobacco is HG perfect, but the Syrup Stick Foundation is the right depth but is a tiny bit too green but is workable. I love their Spice Powder. I haven't tried Becca's next level down yet to see if one of those shades is a wee bit warmer. I can get away with (and actually like how it makes my skin look) BB skin foundation in 6.5 Warm Almond. It actually warms me up, gives me a golden glow. But the HG foundation for me that matches me EXACTLY is Prescriptives Real Antelope. MUF Macao is in second place. It's pretty good match for me now that I have a til tan. It's a hair too dark in the winter.  But Antelope always disappears in my skin and doesn't look like make-up. Love it with Becca's Spice Powder.

  	BTW I also emailed Danielle of the Style and Beauty Doctor for Becca color recs and she hit the nail on the head for me! She suggested TM Tobacco, Syrup or Maple Foundation Stick, and Spice Powder. She also told me to follow the color suggestions for Zoe Saldana (even though she's lighter than me). Danielle's post on Zoe describes her as Olive with Neutral Undertones.  (I LOVE the Style & Beauty Doctor!) After reading what @elektra513 said about undertones, it also hit the nail on the head for me! I have golden olive undertones and lean warm.

  	Thanks so much!!


----------



## MissTT (Aug 16, 2012)

I can not believe how much I've learned in this thread. Since trying MUFE HD I have for the first time in my life discovered that I have olive undertones in my face. My first MAC match was C7 and I always hated that for other formulas I was given NC45. It always ended up orange on me. I'm currently using HD 173 and it's just too light for me, but 177 would likely be too dark. (My inner face is much brighter than the perimeter.) I think I'm yellow olive and I have a lot of research to do. Thanks so much, elecktra!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 12, 2012)

elektra513 said:


> Nars Sheer Glow in Macao is exactly that. I do think it's weird that MUFE doesn't do an HD olive shade darker than 173...


	It's funny that you say that. Macao looks too red for my skin... Right depth, but wrong undertone. Le sigh...


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 13, 2012)

reesesilverstar said:


> It's funny that you say that. Macao looks too red for my skin... Right depth, but wrong undertone. Le sigh...


  	Then you should definitely look into Becca (they are FINALLY back at Sephora, yay!)...and MAC C8...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2012)

elektra513 said:


> Then you should definitely look into Becca (they are FINALLY back at Sephora, yay!)...and MAC C8...


  	I'll be sure to check them out. Thanks for all your help


----------

